# Turkey Weapons



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanted to use my bow this year for my turkey hunt, but a nagging shoulder injury has prevented me from shooting as much as I wanted. I know shotgun is the typical weapon for turkeys, but I was thinking of using a Benjamin Nitro Piston XL until I read in the guidebook it is shotgun or archery only. Not even cross bows. I can understand no rim fire or centerfire rifles, but what would be wrong with a pellet gun shooting PBA pellets at 1500 fps that shoot the center of a dime at 30 yards. That makes for a quick, ethical head shot without stray BB's filling the meat. I know, I know, pattern your shotgun, but still, BB's are going to go into the breasts more than likely and if you pluck the bird, the shot won't be found until the bird is cooked or you tear it up to get to them.

You guys that use shotguns, what do you do with the bird to process it? Do you have issues with shot in the meat? What shot size do you typically use?

I may just use my bow. I am pretty solid out to 30 yards, it is my draw that concerns me. It is not as smooth as I want it, especially for a sly bird like a turkey. Maybe I will just drop my draw weight a bit.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

shoot them in the head. not much meat to worry about there.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

I have never really had problems with shot getting in the breast meat. Even out to forty yards if you aim for the head (not the neck) you should have a bird flopping on the ground with out any shot in the meat. I am not saying that it can't happen, but i have never had had a problem.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OMG..(just learned that from the grandkids, pretty cool don't you think), anyway, I couldn't agree more. Nothing spoils a turkeys hunt like coming home and discovering a shot or two in the breast meat. The anguish of it all, the heart break...makes a guy throw his hands in the air and cry out loud. Perhaps the answer is in doing what I used to do when a little younger, just sneak up behind 'em and cut their throats with a good sharp knife.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> shoot them in the head. not much meat to worry about there.


Yeah, got that part, but shotguns shoot a pattern of shot, hence why I would prefer a bow or even a pellet gun to shoot em in the head.

So goose, assuming full choke with 2 shot 3 1/2's?


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> OMG..(just learned that from the grandkids, pretty cool don't you think), anyway, I couldn't agree more. Nothing spoils a turkeys hunt like coming home and discovering a shot or two in the breast meat. The anguish of it all, the heart break...makes a guy throw his hands in the air and cry out loud. Perhaps the answer is in doing what I used to do when a little younger, just sneak up behind 'em and cut their throats with a good sharp knife.


No need for the drama BP. I wouldn't care if I wasn't going to pluck and freeze the bird. How about we drop the sarcasm and with you being an obvious turkey killing Pro, killing them with a sharp knife and all, give some professional advice based on the questions. If it isn't too much to ask.

I am sure I'm not the only one here interested in knowing the best ways to limit shot in the good parts. The last thing I want is to tear the hell out of a bird that cost me $45 (actually closer to $100 with the bonus points) just to dig out a bunch of BB's.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

No sense in shooting a load like that. Makes me sick to see people spend all kinds of money on stupid, super-fast loads in 3.5".

Just get a good turkey choke, and shoot a nice load of 6's in 2 and 3/4". It'll kill em dead.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Turkey choke and a good turkey load is a deadly combination when you aim for the eyeball. However, I have found that even a 20ga improved choke with #6 pheasant load kills them deader than dead as well. Their really not that hard to kill.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> No sense in shooting a load like that. Makes me sick to see people spend all kinds of money on stupid, super-fast loads in 3.5".
> 
> Just get a good turkey choke, and shoot a nice load of 6's in 2 and 3/4". It'll kill em dead.


Thanks Zim, good advice. I get out and check my patterns with a couple different loads. Been a long time since Ive seen you post on this forum, where you been hiding, the closet  .


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well gee Flyfisnguy, sorry, first off, I really didn't sneak up behind them and cut their throats, I was only kiddin you with that and I guess I shouldn't have suggested it. So to be perfectly honest with you, there is simply NO way you can use a shotgun and guarantee that shot will not end up in the breast meat! Since you can't use a BB gun...it is just not legal...that leaves your bow, or buy a bird at the market. Actually there is one other option..a method used by Native Americans...perfectly legal, ethical and effective. They would dig a small hole in the ground and cover themselves with limbs and brush, as a turkey would walk by they would simply grab the bird by the legs and ring its neck. Walla...perfect roast turkey dinner.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

I use 3.5 #5 with my patternmaster. Overkill????? well it gets the job done and works well for coyotes too :twisted: :twisted: 

Besides five or six dollar difference for one box of shells that will last 3, 4, or 5 years isn't that big of deal to me. :roll:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

The hell it aint that big of a deal! 'Course I aint some hog-fat duck/turkey hunter that can take a beating!

I'm 150lbs, 6 foot tall, and not doing too good in the muscle department. A 3.5" would flat floor me!

I've killed a half a dozen turkeys the last three years, all with a slight load of 2.75" 6's. Its bad enough I was using a 12 gauage. I still have 20 shells and they cost me 8.99 for a box of 25!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Haha I do see where you are coming. Truth be had I don't even feel the kick of 3.5 anymore. Granted i shoot an semi-auto and there is nothing like smoking cigars and hearing the blast echo through the hills. So you shoot your 2.75 and i will stick my 3.5


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I like my 10 ga and I am still using up some 3.5" lead BB rounds that I have. It may be overkill but I haven't had one get away from me yet.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Critter said:


> I like my 10 ga and I am still using up some 3.5" lead BB rounds that I have. It may be overkill but I haven't had one get away from me yet.


Now I know why your turkey looked like swiss cheese... :lol:


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Use what works for you. Some like the 3.5 loads & some like the 2.75. I have always been one that shoots the cheepest that I can find or load. If that is 3.5 or 2.75 so be it. Turkeys, ducks, geese what ever get em in close & they all die the same!!!! Like others have said the only way in my opinion to kill a turkey with a shot gun is head shot. A good tight choke & saw their head off no shot in the meat that way.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> ... 'Course I aint some* hog-fat duck/turkey* hunter ...


Hold on there a **** minute Zim...just what you mean by typin "duck-slash-turkey' hunter and referring to us as "hog fat". Now, I am not too sure about modern day duck hunters...hell, they probably are mostly hog fat, I mean how much exercise do ya get sitting there in a duck blind and shootin up a couple boxes of ammo... but I can assure you that us "real" turkey hunters are all slim, trim, and...pretty good luckin.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

InvaderZim said:


> No sense in shooting a load like that. Makes me sick to see people spend all kinds of money on stupid, super-fast loads in 3.5".


why do you even care? its not your money they are spending :roll: BTW, 3.5" shells are more ethical than 2.75" shells IMO. more shot down range = less room for error. those whammy shells are worth ever penny 

yes, 3.5" hevi shot with a full choke will work well :twisted:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

My nephew killed his turkey last year with a 410. As long as you hit them in the head, you are fine.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > ... 'Course I aint some* hog-fat duck/turkey* hunter ...
> ...


Well, that was kinda rude of me lumping them in together. For that I apologize. 

Shawn, you shoot what you want if it makes you feel like more of a man.

Point is, much like duck hunting, there seems to be a trend towards getting the Turkeys in closer...yet shooting them with bigger, more damaging shells. It just don't make no sense! Can't fix stupid I guess and if I was smart I'd buy stock in the stuff.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> My nephew killed his turkey last year with a 410. As long as you hit them in the head, you are fine.


Perhaps something you shouldn't be advertising on a public forum.

From the Utah Proc:
"Turkeys may be taken only with a bow and
broadhead arrows, or a shotgun no larger than 10
gauge and no smaller than 20 gauge,..."


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe he didn't kill it in the State of Utah.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I used to shoot 3.5" T shot at geese. After awhile I realized that 3" shells were just as effective and cost substantially less. To each his own though - if it works for you do it. The birds are still dead, and if you insist of buying 3.5" shells, you're keeping someone else in a job.

For turkeys, I just use full choke with a 3" magnum load of 6's. I get a better pattern at distance (+40) with the 6's as opposed to 5's. That said, most of the turkey's I've killed have been under 40. I have been thinking out trying out the Hevi-Shot magnums. Killing a turkey at 70 yards with a scatter gun intrigues me -8/-


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

This seasons chosen load has been Winchester 3" #6's.
So far they have killed 3 turkeys and 2 coyotes with no problems!


----------

